# Racing Pigeon Mix



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I normally use mixed hen corn with wild bird seed for a base mix and a kibble of 11% protein which isnt alot.I was looking at the racing Pigeon mix/corn and was wondering would this be ok to use as part of a Mice mixture it has a higher protein of 15%and looked too have some good ingredients.I would like too know your comments or if you have used a pigeon mix for instance?
Pigeon Corn, Safflower, White Milo, Paddy Rice, Red Corn, Red Milo, Bird Pellets, Long Brown Rice, Oil Sunflower Seed, Spring Wheat, Oat Groats, Flax Seed, Canary Seed, Malt Barley, Common Vetch, Toasted Soya Beans, Buckwheat, Mung Beans and Anise Seed.

Protein: 15.4% Fats: 9.6% Carbs: 55.3% Fiber: 7.7% Ash: 3.3%


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I use about 10% of it in my mixture.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought about trying it Roland there looked to be some good ingredients in it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mine don't eat the big things like mung and tic beans that pigeon mixes have in them.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats what I thought about SarahC would they leave the beans and maybe peas.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know the answer to this but are the pellets medicated at all? Some foods for animals have certain things added to pellet food that might not be good for mice. Other than that it sounds ok though I am always dubious about animals eating uncooked rice. Does anyone know if there's any truth to the common saying that it can swell up in an animal's stomach?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pigeon food is a seed mixture,no pellets.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Bird pellets were listed as one of the ingredients above, so I didn't know what these were...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

never been any in the stuff I've bought but then things change,generally I suppose to keep prices lower.Change the ingredients,prevent the price rise.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds like buying a version without them would be better anyway, since I haven't come across a mouse that actually enjoys pellets (most refuse to eat them). What is the price of pigeon food like compared to buying the straights and mixing them?


----------

